

Please vote if you want to convince Microsoft to provide a modern API for WinRT - cppdesign
http://www.codergears.com/Blog/?p=1600

======
mtmail
I thought WinRT was dead?

from Wikipedia "In January 2015 [...] Microsoft confirmed that it had
discontinued further production of Surface 2 to focus on Surface Pro products
[...] meaning that there are no longer any Windows RT devices in active
production"

